# Been on French TV!



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Apologies if I posted this before, with a mistake in it.
Here is the correct link:

http://tf1.lci.fr/infos/jt/0,,4213590,00-l-ile-d-arran-un-ecrin-de-verdure-.html

It was broadcast this week to maybe 8 million people. It's a 4-minute piece about the Isle of Arran in winter. We're a jug band, the Mill Cats, but they asked us to play some traditional music so you get to hear a few seconds of Soldier's Joy. The venue is the Catacol Bay Hotel, where Carol and I had our wedding reception in 1989.
The band, right to left: Carol, me, Cams (guesting), Doug (the jug player, on washboard for the quicker numbers), Trev. Harp Dawg went missing for this tune.
Enjoy!


----------



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

Congratulations, I do watch TF1 from time to time but missed that one.


----------

